# Orange crush bottles.



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Here is three orange crush bottles unopened. First two are an amber 1941 Des. Pat. 110731 no city.  The second is a clear LGW 1943 Pat. D. July 20, 1920 no city. The third is a clear LGW 1956 pat July 15, 1924 from Greensboro N.C. all are art deco bottles.  Hope you like as much as I.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus

I most certainly do love these!!!! My grandma has a brown one un opened she won't come off it .....but she assured me it's going to be willed to me lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> I most certainly do love these!!!! My grandma has a brown one un opened she won't come off it .....but she assured me it's going to be willed to me lol


Hope she lives a long, long life!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Dewfus

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hope she lives a long, long life!
> ROBBYBOBBY64


She's 88 shes lived long enough in need that bottle in my collection lol ....is what i also told her. shes awesome and has an amazing sense of humor we laughed pretty hard together about it. But  honestly I'm not ready to give her up yet. Plus there would be nobody to make me special chocolate chip cookies and I'm not ready for that either!!! Not bottle related but here is we are at Halloween lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> She's 88 shes lived long enough in need that bottle in my collection lol ....is what i also told her. shes awesome and has an amazing sense of humor we laughed pretty hard together about it. But  honestly I'm not ready to give her up yet. Plus there would be nobody to make me special chocolate chip cookies and I'm not ready for that either!!! Not bottle related but here is we are at Halloween lolView attachment 219181


Dewy, where has she been all my life! Lol! What a great picture that is. You can see the love.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> I most certainly do love these!!!! My grandma has a brown one un opened she won't come off it .....but she assured me it's going to be willed to me lol


I guess we will all have a brown one, one day! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dewy, where has she been all my life! Lol! What a great picture that is. You can see the love.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I know right it's my favorite one of us lol


----------



## Dewfus

Dewfus said:


> I know right it's my favorite one of us lol


And shes been in ligonier,indiana her whole life and she lives across the street from the house she was born in lmao


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

Here are some empty Orange Crush or bottled by OC


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> And shes been in ligonier,indiana her whole life and she lives across the street from the house she was born in lmao


Old school no doubt!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here are some empty Orange Crush or bottled by OC


I like the green colored ones. Don't see too many of them.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> And shes been in ligonier,indiana her whole life and she lives across the street from the house she was born in lmao


That's the way it used to be. Family stuck together more geographically. Now it's divide and conquer. I see my one brother every 5 years or so one time over ten years. Just busy with school, job and family is all. I like old school. I think you and your Grandmas relationship is the bomb! All my grandparents were dead by the time I was 7 so I never got to know them really. They gave me cookies, I liked cookies. That's all I remember. Like memories of a free keg party, they are kind of blurred. R.I.P. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce

I would love to have lived in my old hometown, but unless you were going to inherit a farm or something there was no work available.  Got to make a living.  I live about an hour away from the old homeplace.


----------



## Dewfus

UncleBruce said:


> I would love to have lived in my old hometown, but unless you were going to inherit a farm or something there was no work available.  Got to make a living.  I live about an hour away from the old homeplace.


 Uncle Bruce U I forgot to tell you I showed  the mayor of my homentown which only has a population of a little  more them 5000 people, the picture of that bottle you have from my hometown and she was absolutely floored!!! Theres only 3 other examples of it 2 which are in a historical site we have called stones trace (you should look it up it's pretty cool stuff)and a repaired one our old town doctor has! She had me make her a copy of the pic and it's now hanging in her office lobby in our town hall!!! Thought you'd like to here that. You saved a peace of our little towns history and made the day of an 80 year old mayor's day. The grandma in the pic is friends with her and my mother.so she said thank you for shareing it with me lol


----------



## Dewfus

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the green colored ones. Don't see too many of them.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That only the 2nd one ove ever seen green...look me being all dr.seus hahahah


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> That only the 2nd one ove ever seen green...look me being all dr.seus hahahah


I think that was Kermit of Sesame Street. Whatever! Nice find.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Antiques214

I've never seen that third bottle before though I haven't really looked at a whole lot of Crush bottles. I have one of the amber ribbed ones because I like the unique design. Maybe I'll look more into Crush bottles in the future.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Antiques214 said:


> I've never seen that third bottle before though I haven't really looked at a whole lot of Crush bottles. I have one of the amber ribbed ones because I like the unique design. Maybe I'll look more into Crush bottles in the future.



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce

Dewfus said:


> Uncle Bruce U I forgot to tell you I showed  the mayor of my homentown which only has a population of a little  more them 5000 people, the picture of that bottle you have from my hometown and she was absolutely floored!!! Theres only 3 other examples of it 2 which are in a historical site we have called stones trace (you should look it up it's pretty cool stuff)and a repaired one our old town doctor has! She had me make her a copy of the pic and it's now hanging in her office lobby in our town hall!!! Thought you'd like to here that. You saved a peace of our little towns history and made the day of an 80 year old mayor's day. The grandma in the pic is friends with her and my mother.so she said thank you for shareing it with me lol


That is so kind of you to share that story with me.  It really made me smile.   I will be looking up Stones Trace when I am done here.  We like to travel and see these little waysides that are off the beaten path.  We will put it on our list and maybe see it someday.  Thanks.


----------



## Dewfus

UncleBruce said:


> That is so kind of you to share that story with me.  It really made me smile.   I will be looking up Stones Trace when I am done here.  We like to travel and see these little waysides that are off the beaten path.  We will put it on our list and maybe see it someday.  Thanks.


No problem my friend..I guess thenpic isn't hanging there in city hall someone told me it was but it's a pic of the one the doctor has but non the less everyone I've shown the picture to loved it not as much as I do of course  but all things said you made my day with that picture and it's my wall paper for my phone. Let me know if you make it my way I'd love to show you our little.festival we have at stone's trace every year.!!!!!


----------



## UncleBruce

Dewfus said:


> No problem my friend..I guess thenpic isn't hanging there in city hall someone told me it was but it's a pic of the one the doctor has but non the less everyone I've shown the picture to loved it not as much as I do of course  but all things said you made my day with that picture and it's my wall paper for my phone. Let me know if you make it my way I'd love to show you our little.festival we have at stone's trace every year.!!!!!


I looked it up and the dinner sounded interesting.  Re-enactment sounded like a good time.  I didn't see a museum/exhibit, but the old homes are something we enjoy seeing.


----------



## hemihampton

I found one like that 3rd bottle before but I don't think it was a Orange Crush? I think other Bottlers used the same kind of Bottle? LEON.


----------



## Dewfus

UncleBruce said:


> I looked it up and the dinner sounded interesting.  Re-enactment sounded like a good time.  I didn't see a museum/exhibit, but the old homes are something we enjoy seeing.


You walk through the houses and buildings and they have artifacts and other things in them. The members of the stones trace historical society camp out for the weekend dress in period clothing and  theres a blacksmith there that actually does blacksmithing things in front of you and a guy throws hatchets and several gift shop areas. Theres  mussel loading shooting range where the mussel loaders society shoots there mussel loaders theres alot more then what they say on there


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

hemihampton said:


> I found one like that 3rd bottle before but I don't think it was a Orange Crush? I think other Bottlers used the same kind of Bottle? LEON.View attachment 219364View attachment 219365


Yes I know that to be true but can't think which brand right now. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I found this if anyone is interested.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						AMERICAN ORNAMENTAL BOTTLE v. ORANGE-CRUSH CO, 76 F.2d 969 | 4th Cir., Judgment, Law, casemine.com
					

Get free access to the complete judgment in AMERICAN ORNAMENTAL BOTTLE v. ORANGE-CRUSH CO on CaseMine.




					www.casemine.com


----------



## mrosman

Hi RobbyBobby.... your 7oz. amber, 'krinkly' Orange Crush bottle is one of two types that say 'Company Bottle' on the front ACL with two different Mr.Crushy figures at the upper apex. These two bottles are quite common. The clear, krinkly bottle is very basic and standard. What is of some 'concern' to me.... both these bottles are American and are capped with Canadian crown caps. The Orange Crush Bottling Works bottle is lovely - a 61/2oz, 1924 bottle manufactured by one of many Orange Crush Bottling companies, but NOT an Orange Crush drink.  Incidentally, it also has a Canadian crown cap on it, indicating as well to me that it was refilled.  They are however, three nice bottles, with that bit of info in mind.... Michael


----------



## mrosman

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Here are some empty Orange Crush or bottled by OC


----------



## mrosman

Hi Bottle 2 Rocks..... nice bottles, especially the two Orange Crush on the left - the clear and the green.  The other green one is beautiful, comes in clear and in larger size, but again is not an Orange Crush drink, but a drink of another company, whose bottle was produced by one of the Orange Crush Bottling Companies, of which there were many. I know nothing about that lovely Cola bottle..... keep on collecting. Michael


----------



## east texas terry

HERE ONE FROM SMITH BOTTLING RUSK TEXAS IT WAS A ORANGE SODA


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

mrosman said:


> Hi RobbyBobby.... your 7oz. amber, 'krinkly' Orange Crush bottle is one of two types that say 'Company Bottle' on the front ACL with two different Mr.Crushy figures at the upper apex. These two bottles are quite common. The clear, krinkly bottle is very basic and standard. What is of some 'concern' to me.... both these bottles are American and are capped with Canadian crown caps. The Orange Crush Bottling Works bottle is lovely - a 61/2oz, 1924 bottle manufactured by one of many Orange Crush Bottling companies, but NOT an Orange Crush drink.  Incidentally, it also has a Canadian crown cap on it, indicating as well to me that it was refilled.  They are however, three nice bottles, with that bit of info in mind.... Michael


I am sure that they were refilled bottles. If you have a bottle cap machine. You can do it too. I think most are not recently refilled. The cork is rotting from the inside out along with the cap rusting the same way. Once the seal is compromised the soda starts to grow mold. Soda Bob suggested removing the caps carefully and rinsing them out. I have alot older full sodas than these. I will post some of them. If I get a good response I could post much more of my full unopened ACL's and embossed sodas.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

mrosman said:


> Hi RobbyBobby.... your 7oz. amber, 'krinkly' Orange Crush bottle is one of two types that say 'Company Bottle' on the front ACL with two different Mr.Crushy figures at the upper apex. These two bottles are quite common. The clear, krinkly bottle is very basic and standard. What is of some 'concern' to me.... both these bottles are American and are capped with Canadian crown caps. The Orange Crush Bottling Works bottle is lovely - a 61/2oz, 1924 bottle manufactured by one of many Orange Crush Bottling companies, but NOT an Orange Crush drink.  Incidentally, it also has a Canadian crown cap on it, indicating as well to me that it was refilled.  They are however, three nice bottles, with that bit of info in mind.... Michael


Is the lemon lime cap also canadian?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mrosman

Hi again, RobbyBobby..... you asked if the crown cap (Lemon-Lime) was Canadian.... my answer is yes.... This is evidenced by two things i) the white triangle was characteristically Canadian 
and ii) Trade Mark Reg. is Canadian.... the Americans used Trade Mark Reg. U.S.Pat.Off
Hope that helps, Michael


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

mrosman said:


> Hi again, RobbyBobby..... you asked if the crown cap (Lemon-Lime) was Canadian.... my answer is yes.... This is evidenced by two things i) the white triangle was characteristically Canadian
> and ii) Trade Mark Reg. is Canadian.... the Americans used Trade Mark Reg. U.S.Pat.Off
> Hope that helps, Michael


Thank you so much. This is weird.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len

Hi Guys!

These are classy bottles, indeed.  A nice crossover are the Egyptian made Crush bottles in both English and Arabic from the '60s. ...Still, nobody is as classy as the Grandparents. --CT Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Len said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> These are classy bottles, indeed.  A nice crossover are the Egyptian made Crush bottles in both English and Arabic from the '60s. ...Still, nobody is as classy as the Grandparents. --CT Len


Only have a Pepsi in Arabic and Swahili. 1950's.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

mrosman said:


> Hi Bottle 2 Rocks..... nice bottles, especially the two Orange Crush on the left - the clear and the green.  The other green one is beautiful, comes in clear and in larger size, but again is not an Orange Crush drink, but a drink of another company, whose bottle was produced by one of the Orange Crush Bottling Companies, of which there were many. I know nothing about that lovely Cola bottle..... keep on collecting. Michael


Yes the 3 to the right are OC bottling Co and didn't contain OC. Far right is a 3 Copper Cola from NC and pictures 3 policemen (coppers) and the cost of course was 3 cents (coppers), hard to get deco, which is all I collect these days.


----------



## Bohdan

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is three orange crush bottles unopened. First two are an amber 1941 Des. Pat. 110731 no city.  The second is a clear LGW 1943 Pat. D. July 20, 1920 no city. The third is a clear LGW 1956 pat July 15, 1924 from Greensboro N.C. all are art deco bottles.  Hope you like as much as I.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



and...?


----------



## mrosman

Hi RobbyBobby.... a little delayed but I do want to comment on your two bottles..... firstly they are both American bottles. Secondly, they have been refilled as evidenced by the Canadian crown caps.  These caps have a white triangle which only occurred on Canadian crown caps as well as Trade Mark Reg. which is Canadian. The embossed bottle with the circles is a 6oz. bottle from 1924....  this bottle is not an Orange Crush drink, but was produced by the Orange Crush Bottling Co. for another soda maker. As well, the crown cap on it is also Canadian.


----------



## Len

Hi RobbyBobby,

Regarding your last thread to mine--(sure its a little delayed)--I got mine from a Gulf war vet. That's about 30-40 years in a not bottle friendly zone. I remember hearing Swahili spoken but not seeing bottle written appearing in our end of the planet. Congrats. --L


----------



## mrosman

Hi RobbyBobby... just reviewing O.C.site... those three bottles are nice, but recall, the 'green' one is not an O.C. drink, but a drink of another company with the bottle made by O.C. bottling company.  As well the other two bottles, I believe, have been refilled and recapped. The crown caps are Canadian but both bottles are American. However, enjoy them as they are in great shape.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Len said:


> Hi RobbyBobby,
> 
> Regarding your last thread to mine--(sure its a little delayed)--I got mine from a Gulf war vet. That's about 30-40 years in a not bottle friendly zone. I remember hearing Swahili spoken but not seeing bottle written appearing in our end of the planet. Congrats. --L


All in good time. I haven't been as quick to reply as I would like also.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Dewfus said:


> She's 88 shes lived long enough in need that bottle in my collection lol ....is what i also told her. shes awesome and has an amazing sense of humor we laughed pretty hard together about it. But  honestly I'm not ready to give her up yet. Plus there would be nobody to make me special chocolate chip cookies and I'm not ready for that either!!! Not bottle related but here is we are at Halloween lolView attachment 219181


I'll be her valentine. Lol! What a great picture buddy. Just noticed her hat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mrosman

Hi RobbyBobby... I have been reviewing Orange Crush comments etc., and came across your bottles which you showed us in Feb.2021.... my only comment is that these American bottles are capped with Canadian crown caps, making me suspicious that they have been refilled and recapped. Would appreciate your thoughts on this. Michael


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

mrosman said:


> Hi RobbyBobby... I have been reviewing Orange Crush comments etc., and came across your bottles which you showed us in Feb.2021.... my only comment is that these American bottles are capped with Canadian crown caps, making me suspicious that they have been refilled and recapped. Would appreciate your thoughts on this. Michael


Thanks Michael, i believe that was done. I hope the lips are okay. Good way to hide a chipped lip. I have about 100 full various sodas. I posted the Aspinock and these orange sodas. Thanks for the information. Who else would have caught this discrepancy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

